# I'm in trouble with Oliver...he bit my mom



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My parents were visiting on Sunday. Long story short, my mom was trying to pet Oliver when he was in one of his moods and he bit her….bit her hard, like a snake bite. Yesterday she decided to go to the doctor for antibiotics and a tetanus shot for it because one of the puncture wounds was really red and swollen. The doctor made her file an Animal Bite incident report. She only put that the cat lived in Kansas. (My mom lives in Illinois). Anyways, the Health Dept. called her today and they need to have the Rabies Tag #, date of the vaccination and when the tag expires. Then she has to call him back 10 days after the bite occurred to let them know the cat is still alive! 

My dilemma is, I think I only got him a rabies shot once but that was years ago…how long do they last? He’s not an outdoor cat so if I got reminders to get him an updated shot, I probably ignored them…. I’m freaking out now. If he’s not up to date on his rabies shot, can they come take him away from me?????


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Can she just say it was a friend of a friend and she doesn't know the details???

Yikes! 8O 

This is from my former vet's website:



> What is your vaccination policy?
> We are very conservative in our vaccination policy. In keeping with belief that the health of your pet is the most important, we prefer to vaccinate only as indicated by lifestyle and exposure risk. Historically speaking, in veterinary medicine it has been recommended that most vaccines be given yearly, with the exception of *rabies vaccine, which is generally recognized as protective for three years* in adult animals who have been properly vaccinated. In some situations, even more frequent vaccinations may have been recommended. Until recently, there was not much information available regarding how long a vaccine’s protection lasts.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this. We just went through the same thing with Rookie. After having a seizure on that last awful day, she attacked my arm and literally hung off me by her teeth. I had to get a tetanus shot and antibiotics too, and we waited for the results of her postmortem rabies test, which we learned the state is required to do when the cat has bitten someone. The results were negative.

If I'm not mistaken, rabies shots are given for either 1-year or 3-year spans of time. I sure wouldn't worry about it too much if Oliver has only been an indoor cat, but I know it's not fun to deal with.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I called the vet. His rabies vac was in November of 06 and expired in November of 07. I gave the info to my mom. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Only good for one year for an inside cat?  

Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

It looks like the law in Kansas is that you're supposed to confine him for 10 days to watch him for signs of rabies, and if he doesn't show it after 10 days, your mom doesn't need rabies shots. That's not so bad! Confirm and re-confirm that this still applies to cats whose vaccination has expired before you admit that it was your cat who bit her, though, since some local laws can be much more strict (it looks like some places require 45-day quarantine at a vet or animal shelter) so it pays to double-check.

I do think that pretty much anywhere has an option that allowes the animal to be quarantined (either in the home or at a vet's at owner's expense) rather than simply taken away, though. So I think you're probably OK from that standpoint.

Public service announcement: there are risks to leaving your cat unvaccinated for rabies even if it's an indoor cat. It's not unusual for bats to get INTO houses, and if your unvaccinated cat is exposed to a bat (even if it's just found playing with the dead bat) in many states you get to choose between having the cat placed under medical quarantine for 6 months (in some states this must be at a vet or animal shelter, in which case the quarantine is at your expense) or having your cat immediately put to sleep. I gather in some states these laws can also apply if an unvaccinated cat is taken to the the vet with an injury suggestive of a bite (which the vet may be legally required to report).

Even if you really, really think your cat's risk of rabies is low, I think it's prudent to stay up to date on rabies vaccines due to the potential legal consequences. Because rabies is transmittable to humans and basically 100% fatal once symptoms appear, the authorities don't mess around with it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So do you think once every 3 years is inadequate for an inside cat? 

(The only bats here are in my belfry.)


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i don't know how it is every were but were i am the first shot is only a yr than after that its every 3 yrs. i hope everything turns out ok for you and your kitty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How's Delia doing?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Camel, that's good to know. Because this wasn't his first rabies shot but it was his first rabies shot at this vet....so maybe it is good for 3 years and not 1 like they said...


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> How's Delia doing?


Doing good! She's the cat that mom likes! I have a feeling she's feeling differently about Oliver now...


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

This incident confirms in my mind that I won't be able to have Oliver around if I have kids. I can't take the chance. Makes me wonder if I even have any business keeping this aggressive animal around.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wow, Heather you've had a rough time of it with the kitties lately! I would think that since Oliver is an indoor cat you will probably be able to just monitor him in your home. But it will really depend on the laws in your state, which are probably based on the prevalence of rabies in the area.

Rabies vaccine come in 1 year and 3 year versions. My experience has been that the vet will give a kitten a 1 year and then the subsequent ones are 3 year. I would guess a 3 year is more potent and too much for a little kitten body.

I've had the bat in the house experience, got in while I was bringing in groceries, so it does happen and pretty easily. First thing I did when I noticed it was lock Onyx in a bedroom. But it was in the house for hours before I saw it, so she could have easily been exposed.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

marie73 said:


> So do you think once every 3 years is inadequate for an inside cat?
> 
> (The only bats here are in my belfry.)


It's not a question of what I think, it's a question of what the local laws are. Some of them require every 3 years, some every 1, some it depends on the vaccine. 

If it were up to me, then the law would be the same as the medical guidelines, but it's not up to me.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My mom calls the health dept. today with his info. I'll let you know what they say! Hopefully they will decide they can't act on it since it happened out of state...we'll see...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope everything turns out well


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww Heather honey, I am so sorry to hear about this incident!
I hope everything works out.
Paws crossed for you!!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Crossing my fingers everything turns out ok for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Got my fingers, toes, and kitteh's toes crossed that everything works out like it is supposed to, and that everyone wins in this difficult situation.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I got "served." Olathe (the town I live in) Animal Control hunted me down and left me a nasty-gram on my doorstep. Oliver is now on house arrest. He'll be "released" next Tuesday. The good news is, Olathe lets you quarantine your animal in your house, whereas Overland Park (the town I work in) impounds them for 10 days at a vet. Glad we don't live in Overland Park! The Animal Control police officer is calling my vet to confirm his last rabies vaccination and will find out if it's expired or not. (I already know it's expired!) She said if it's expired then she encourages me to get him vaccinated. She's leaving some forms in my door tomorrow for me to sign plus a registration form that I need to submit. I guess each animal in Kansas is supposed to be registered and people don't know that until they get busted which was my situation, lol. I need to send the form, $5 and rabies certification form in to get him registered. They also said if he dies before Tuesday, to not dispose of the body as they will need to give him an autopsy. :roll: 

And they said the law in Illinois is to have the cat checked by a vet but that isn't the law in Olathe, KS.

The officer that I talked to was very nice and understanding though and a big cat person herself. She said since it was an indoor cat and it happened to someone in the family, she's not too worried about it.

But, the most important news is that my mom's hand is healing...slowly but surely.

Thanks for everyone's support! And once Oliver is off his meds for his UTI (or whatever is wrong with him), I'm taking him to go get his rabies shot.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad nobody had to go to the _big house_. It does sounds like she is a nice person.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, very nice and very understanding. But maybe it's because she had more important things to take care of.... When I called her initially after she left me her phone number in the door, she had to cut me off and said she'd have to call me back because she backed into a parked car and the police were there to take her statement! haha!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

That's great news, especially that Oliver didn't have to spend time in the kitty slammer. :jump 
rcat


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Just seeing this thread, what a mess! Sorry that it's causing you so much drama, but at least he doesn't have to be under vet arrest! I can't believe you actually got served. What a pain.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Heather, I am glad everything is over, it could have been much worse.
My husband was there a few months back upgrading a TACO JOHNS, I heard the owner is a terror!!
Olathe (Pronounced OLEIZA right?) 
:wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Was it the Taco Johns on 151st? We haven't been there yet but it's a new one here in town.

It's pronounced Oh-Lay-The.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Heather102180 said:


> Was it the Taco Johns on 151st? We haven't been there yet but it's a new one here in town.
> 
> It's pronounced Oh-Lay-The.


Yeah sorry about that I am not very good at phonetic spelling, I know how to pronounce it though!
It is the one right next to Culbers, my DH installed it all :wink:'
He also complained about the fact that in order to drink at a bar you have to pay $10.00 to become a member, you guys are weird there LOL.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> He also complained about the fact that in order to drink at a bar you have to pay $10.00 to become a member, you guys are weird there LOL.


LOL. What?! I've drank are plenty of bars here and have never had to become a member! haha! That's crazy...

Yup, it's the Taco John's next to Culver's. We'll have to try it out soon!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you telling me Hubby got punk'ed?? LOL I am so going to tell him!, Making fun of him is my favorite thing to do, I LOVE getting in his nerves :twisted: 
Yeah you totally should, Jamie the owner is just.. no comment 8O


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, he so got punked! haha! What bar was it?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Heather102180 said:


> Yes, he so got punked! haha! What bar was it?


I have just called him and asked, he thinks he was charged because his co-worker Eddy wanted to smoke, I didn't think they'd allow you to smoke even if you pay 8O 
Anyway I think he got punk'ed but he is embarrased and is trying to change his story


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great news! Oliver is off of house arrest! Talked to the animal control officer today and he has been "released."  Now, time to take him in for a rabies shot! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah! I'm taking down all my yellow ribbons!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Wooo!! I am glad he is no longer on house arrest, yay!
Congrats and make sure he doesn't bite anyone else, LOL just kidding!!
:wink:


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Yeah! I'm taking down all my yellow ribbons!


LOL goofy girl..


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Woohoo. Does he have a record now? Is he in the ex-con program?


----------

